# forum logo wanted



## Mont

As in the past with new forums, I am seeking a user submitted logo about 250 pixels wide for use here. If you creative types want to post up with something in this thread, I will pick one out to replace the TTMB logo up top.


----------



## bill

*I will try and work on a few to submit*

here are some items that maybe should be included.


----------



## Bobby

Here are a couple to look at


----------



## Guest

*We Will Not Forget!*

Don't see how you could Logo this, but it affects me every time I look at it.


----------



## Bobby

Hows This Jaw?


----------



## Bobby

I think I will work on that some more


----------



## Bobby

See if you like these better


----------



## Guest

How about a Lone Star ribbon, maybe with some words under it?


----------



## Bobby

What Happened to all the pictures?????????????????????


----------



## Bobby

Lets look at this one . Any changes??


----------



## Bobby

Not much interest in a new logo I guess


----------



## Aunt Joyce

*Mont, I just wanted to jump in and say .....*

Gee, what a great guy you are!

I've been sitting here staring at the window that I'm supposed to add words to, turning over and over in my mind how to verbalize what I want to say. Well, there are no words.

So, the only words I find to express my feelings are ....

Mont, thank you for being you!

Love, Joyce


----------



## Bobby

Here is one I forgot I had


----------

